# Do you imagine stories through music?



## Hachiro (May 10, 2014)

I often find myself doing this, I like a song a lot and the ideas just flow and a story comes from that song.

I'm pretty sure people do this once and in a while, that practicality how videoclips comes anyway.

So if you're one of this persons share your story you made with the music you heard.


----------



## Sylver (May 10, 2014)

I do this with nearly every song I enjoy, I imagine some scenario in which a fictional character I make up does something that plays along with the music.

I'd rather not share what they do though, I'm not that good at story writing.


----------



## Firusia (May 10, 2014)

Only with some songs. Like Atom Heart Mother or Echoes by Pink Floyd :3


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 10, 2014)

When I listen to Wake Me Up (Avicii), when the bit just before the chorus plays, and into the chorus, I can literally feel my ex-lover with me. It's like his personality was captured so perfectly in those few seconds that... the song doesn't just remind me of him, it IS him. It's weird.

Not the same thing, but that's my input.


----------



## FangWarrior (May 10, 2014)

Every song has a story, be it sad, happy, angry, fun, calming, or loving.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 10, 2014)

If the song itself doesn't have a story, then I'll make something up. I listen to a lot of death/doom metal and atmospheric stuff, so there's lots of room for stories, but it's rarely anything complex (which would defeat the purpose) - Usually just a montage of a character exploring different landscapes and vistas that would befit the atmosphere.


----------



## funky3000 (May 10, 2014)

Usually not a story but rather a movie.

Its amazing with dubstep. I'd say my favorite point of interest is futuristic spacecraft and lasers. Of course, the both of these are brought to life with the music depending on mechanical sounds or bass drops. Also if there's vocals in it, female I usually imagine my character Valthera and if male its a representation of myself that I've yet to draw. I think of him        as an alternate fursona of sorts, but future oriented.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 11, 2014)

I like songs which have an intentional narrative, and piecing it together in order to realise what it's about. 
I recently came across a song which turned out to be a story about a suicide bomber.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyqWjl7GkCE

One of the reasons I find much rap music so dull. In my experience much of it is very transparent and derivative.


----------



## Astus (May 11, 2014)

I usually imagine a story with all the songs I listen to, more so some than others. Though I find it quite hard to do so when my friends play their black death metal.


----------



## Hachiro (May 11, 2014)

Well I'm going to give an example. It's a clichÃ© story but hey as long as it makes a good connection with the music why hate right? anyway here.

[video=youtube;qA3oPpH7KVg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qA3oPpH7KVg[/video]


Spoiler



*From 0:00-1:17* A guy cover with his hand pressurizing a bloody fatal wound as he walks with a determinate look on his face and gentle blood pours out of his mouth, he has a 2 edge red scythe with a spear in the end.
He keeps on coming close to a warehouse where groups of armed men points the guns at him, and it can be seen in the end a female, face beat up and almost lifeless but strong enough to give a shocking horror look as she looks at him coming towards her. She is tied up her wrists are bloody and she still fights to release her hands. 
As shots are fired, with enormous speed it seems like he passes right through the bullets as gushes of hair surround the warehouse, with delay cuts seems to appear in the men and buildings, finally his can release her. 
*1:18 -2:00* As he does the building crumbles upon them but safely he gets her into a open space.
She's hugging at his torso, with her head leaning in it crying, he only looks at her with a sad smile as she screams that he should had come to her, he only consoles her, gently combing her hair.
*2:01-2:15* After saving her, a soft smile and relief shows in his face as he look into the sky as the sun showers upon him.
*2:16-3:10* As if time delayed, cuts in his face, and blood lines seemed to show in his torso and legs, gently comes out of his body and continuous as his face only show peace towards the situation revealing no pain, she grabs his face in shock looking at his cuts and blood covering more and more soaking his body in red, he finally looks at her face, tears keep coming out of her as she sees him die in front of her. 
*3:11-4:57* His legs finally give in like he lost all energy, her eyes lose life by the second and he can't almost hold his face making him looking down like a zombie his arms are down as he can't hold them up, she screams for him to stay with her, to hold on, she grabs his face tied making him look directly at her she look uncontrollable at him trying to find strength in his eyes.
A movement, can be seen from his bloody hand, painfully he tried to raise it towards her face, then he gently flips her hair to the back of her ear, and he goes towards her mouth for a gently final kiss, as he comes closer he mumbles "I lov..." his face fall to her shoulder making that final kiss a lie.
Her face just looks forwards in complete shocking horror as her lover falls lifeless in her shoulder and a puddle of blood surrounds them.
*S*he finally puts her arms around his body hugging moving back and forwards and she spend the last moments her lovers body is still warm and feeling getting, colder and colder, paler and paler as she silently cries the death of him.



So yeah more or less like this kinda clichÃ© but damn makes me love the music so much seeing it like this. i think I need to work a bit in the punctuation but w/e.

I do love sad stories more than happy stories.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 15, 2014)

In short, yes.



funky3000 said:


> Usually not a story but rather a movie.



Seconded. 
Whether a full movie, small short, TV episode or an Internet AMV, you could say my mind is a storyboard of sorts. Could be animated or live/action. Original content or Copy-Paste'd.
Works best when I've never seen the music video (if available) of the songs.
Maybe I could give an example later. No promises, though.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 15, 2014)

Come to think of it, a couple of months ago, my mum and I were driving to visit my nan (3 hour or so drive), and I was drifting off to sleep a bit. I was half asleep when _Summertime Sadness_ came on the radio, and some pretty crazy MLP shit came into my head. I can't remember what happened for the life of me in this "story", but... nothing like that has ever really happened to me before. So basically, yes, once, but it was an accident.

I am aware though that music/talking/things on TV can heavily influence my dreams if I drift in and out of sleep.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 15, 2014)

It depends on the song, but there are some songs where you just can't help it...like anything and everything by Iron Maiden.

Case in point:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J51LPlP-s9o


----------



## dogit (May 16, 2014)

I don't think of a story but often a charterer being cool, like this makes me think of a gunslinger going round being a bad-ass and owning a whole bunch of people. I tend to think of stuff like that i'm pretty violent.


----------



## Pantheros (May 16, 2014)

i usualy try to imagine the orchestra thats playing the music and link the music it with my memories. which usualy results in epic nostalgia. however the stories and adventures i renember usualy take a different form in my head, more realistic and epic. such as watching a new, highly updated version of your favorite movie that im taking part in


----------



## TyLupo (May 16, 2014)

Hell yes I do, I'll be listening to something such as https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGegRwT9tuQ or https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7leQB_Oe_k and I'll be imagining either a music video or opening sequence to a Movie/TV Show to accompany it :3


----------



## Arturo (Aug 30, 2014)

All the time. It's actually one of my favorite pastimes when I sit in traffic. I'll put on the radio, and direct my own little music videos in my head. Other times I'll try and think of movie plot lines to which the song would make an amazing soundtrack to. 

I listen to a lot of alternative rock and house music, so I get a healthy mix of indie-film and 80's noir.


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Sep 4, 2014)

I do this a lot with instrumentals, whether it's true "classical" music or even just an instrumental track to a movie or show.  Sometimes I do it with songs I hear on the radio as well, though it doesn't happen as frequently.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 4, 2014)

Definitely, I imagine songs playing over a scene in a film. I have a few made-up worlds I fantasise about and I love finding songs that match their stories. Even if the lyrics have nothing to do with my imagined story, sometimes it's just the sound.


----------



## Macxi (Sep 4, 2014)

Instrumental music, especially orchestral music, has always had that magical effect on me. It's mainly because there's no lyrics, so my mind automatically just wants to paint a story to go along with it. I used to love going to symphonies because I'd just sit back and listen with my eyes closed and let the story write itself out in my mind. It's for this same reason that I enjoy listening to instrumental music when I write. It's inspiring, somehow. 

Not to say that lyrical music isn't inspirational to me though, because sometimes the idea of the song sparks some inspiration in me. More often than not it's instrumental music that really gives me the writing "itch" though.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 4, 2014)

If its some atmospheric piece i'll imagine myself wandering a certain kinda environement i guess, anything else just typical romantic mushy stuff with whatever imaginary gf i have in mind at the time.


----------



## Kosdu (Sep 4, 2014)

I tend to enjoy songs that tell stories:

-All Along The Watchtower (Bob Dylan & Jimi Hendrix songs, originally Dylan)
-Ravenswood by Chris Whitley and Jeff Lang
-Graceland by Paul Simon
Et cetera

I also believe I am synesthetic as audio has distinctive forms and shades and colors.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 4, 2014)

Music *ALWAYS* tells a story, even if we are not aware


----------



## Feste (Sep 5, 2014)

Yeah. I usually can imagine a scene going on around me; I usually match the feeling I get to some picture in my head. Like, I'm listening to Bon Iver, and I just see some guy walking through a fall forest on a blustery day, rain spitting, a thick long coat covering a frail body; just walking along a windswept lonely road with the imposing trees reminding him of what he has done; and he just walks in penance until he can't walk no more when the pills kill him for good. If that makes any sense.


----------

